# Ever caught a duck while fishing?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

So the question is exactly what it says in the title. Have you ever gone fishing and accidentally caught a duck?

The reason I ask is that I have. I purposely cast my line towards the duck because I was playing a joke on my friend who was with me and I didn't think it would land anywhere near him. And I figured even if it did, a duck wouldn't go for a fish hook with a piece of a hotdog on it

Well, it landed right beside him and he went right for it and immediately started quacking and splashing like crazy. I had no idea what to do as I was at a pretty popular fishing spot and there were all kinds of people around just watching with their hands over their mouths.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What happened next?? Did the duck break free? I need closure to this story. :b

To answer your question, no that's never happened to me. But one time I got caught on a fish hook. :< It was during a family vacation when I was around 14 or 15. My dad, brother, and I were walking down a trail that led to a river so we could do some fishing. My brother was walking behind me and "accidentally" (or so he claimed) caught the back of my leg with his hook. My dad had to take it out for me b/c I was too freaked out to even look at it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

au Lait said:


> What happened next?? Did the duck break free? I need closure to this story. :b


 I was thinking about reeling him in but he was making such a fuss and I was already so embarrassed I just cut the line. The guy who was with me that day remembers that to this day and always talks about it whenever we talk. Catching a duck was the last thing on my mind when I woke up that morning. And it was the last thing on my mind as I drifted off to sleep. It was one of the assorted events of my childhood I wish I could have had on video.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No.

But I've been caught on a fishhook, too. I got my foot stuck to the carpet because of an old hook when I was probably about 5. I was just walking and then suddenly I couldn't pick my foot up and it hurt when I tried. I didn't know what had happened, and there was no one in the house at the time, so I had to wait for my dad to come back inside.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

_Thats nuts dude_


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd say it was only an accident if you lack any common sense. Ducks will eat almost anything you throw at them since they are used to people feeding them. When you throw duck bait at a duck then expect the duck to eat it. They don't know what hooks are because up until that point the food thrown at them has never contained a hook.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe i'm an *******, but i find that story hilarious. I lol'd.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I caught a turtle once. I was fishing from the bank and pulled in a big snapping turtle that had taken my bait. He must have weighed about 10-15 pounds and was rather unhappy. I don't remember how I got him loose but I probably cut the line because you don't put valuable appendages near the mouth of an angry snapper.

About four years ago I was unhooking a fish when it unexpectedly jerked and drove one of the hooks from the lure deep into my finger. I tried unsuccessfully to remove it...I just couldn't tolerate the pain of trying to force the point through so I could cut the barb off the hook. I was 20 miles from the nearest hospital and two miles from where my truck was parked, so I had to cut the hook off of the lure with a pliers, ride my bike back to the truck, load everything up, and drive to the hospital. By the time I got there an hour later my finger was swollen up like a sausage.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> It was one of the assorted events of my childhood I wish I could have had on video.


How old were you?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

A hooked Psyduck attacked!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Psy-yay-yaaaaaay :b

Never had that happen but not surprised. I like feeding ducks and they'll go after anything. Poor ducky. If you were young I would imagine you with a look on your face saying: "I didn't mean to!"

Only funny duck incident I've ever come witness to was a duck that had it's feet frozen into the courtyard pond in my high school. It was trying to fly away but it's legs were just frozen in there. It was kind of funny, but then we called maintenance to try to get the poor guy out.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> I'd say it was only an accident if you lack any common sense.


 I guess you can't read.

1. I was only 12 years old (give or take a year)

2. The duck was way out in the middle of the pond and I always had terrible aim with bait (meaning it never went where I wanted it to). So first of all, I didn't even think it would go that far (because usually my casts fell far short of that distance). And like I said, even if it did, I didn't think the cast would be anywhere near that accurate.

3. The fact that it landed close enough to him for him to even go for it was something I completely didn't expect at 12 years old based upon all the experience I'd had fishing up to that time (Which was probably less than three years). I was a kid. Kids do dumb things.

4. I didn't know anything about ducks. This wasn't a common sense issue. There just weren't many ducks around there. I didn't even know people feed ducks.

5. But you're right. I do lack common sense. I should have known there'd be someone out there to say something rude even when I'm trying to post something lighthearted and entertaining. Consider me reprimanded. I won't do it again (Until I forget that you're out there somewhere).


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

To be honest I'm not sure that duck-associated lateral thinking falls under the "common sense" header. You should have reeled it in and pretended you meant to catch it. When someone objected, you would of had a golden opportunity to say "I'm _fishing_, a duck is a _fish_!"


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

dude, that is nuts.

dude.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess I still can't read because I don't see anywhere in any of your posts where you mention you were 12. You said you purposly casted a hot dog at a duck and then was surprised when he ate it.

I lacked plenty of common sense myself at that age. I threw a big rock at a duck in a lake once. Didn't think I had any chance of hitting it but I did. Thought I killed it but it came to after a bit and seemed fine. I have no room to judge others when it comes to doing stuff to animals.

I was just stating that catching a duck was no more an accident than me hitting one with a rock. I even hooked an alligator once because I casted at it. I didn't think he would eat it either but I lost a good lure for it.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Estelle said:


> A hooked Psyduck attacked!


:lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

aww I love ducks..


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Nogy said:


> Maybe i'm an *******, but i find that story hilarious.* I lol'd*.


I did too. If hell exists, I'm sure I'll be there...surrounded by angry ducks wielding large stones and fishing hooks.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Not a duck but a seagull once... unintentionally though. I am sure I could catch a duck with a fishing line if I threw the hook with a nice a juicy treat though. "They" have bird brains


----------



## juliesee (Aug 5, 2011)

yesterday while fishing with some friends i accidentally hooked a duck in the mouth..:um there were a few ducks surrounding us and they've never gone for our hooks before, they always ignored them. but this time as i was reeling in, one on the ducks stuck his head under the water and grabbed my hook because he wanted the bait that was on it. he then started thrashing around and squawking, my friends were just standing there stunned. I had to quickly grab some scissors I brought and I cut the line, but there was still the bobber hanging from the ducks mouth along with the hook, so I was afraid he would die getting tangled in something. he then started thrashing around all around the lake and I believe he got the hook out of his mouth because I saw him fly away and didn't seem to see anything hanging from his mouth so I think he's okay 

just wanted to tell you this to reassure you you're not alone


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

no, but i have a turtle.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Estelle said:


> A hooked Psyduck attacked!


Haha


----------



## Dragonfly74 (Aug 14, 2011)

My 9 year old just caught a duck while fishing today .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I've hooked lots of stuff without it even going for the bait but never a bird. We never fished anywhere that had ducks as well and we always have bait that sinks immediately to at least a couple feet deep. I hooked the side or under the mouth of a few fish just when reeling in, a couple turtles in various ways, a couple snakes... Everyone always comments on my dumb luck at everything. Not a one of those actually grabbed the bait. They just happened to be in the path of my hook when I went to reel in.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope, caught a fish once though. Was pretty cool. I wasn't duck-fishing, just regular fishing. That would explain why I caught a fish and not a duck.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Never caught a duck before. I caught a frog once while bass fishing with a.... frog lure:O


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

yes


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I rofled all over my lmao.


----------

